# need some 6th edition advice - Orks



## Gatekeeper (Jul 4, 2012)

so I've got a friend who I've convinced to play 40k and he wants to play Orks. Last time I personally played against an Ork army was in 4th edition so I have no clue what's good or bad or ugly or cute and fluffy (do you guys even have cute and fluffy?).

My friend has told me that he's looking for mainly an anti-meq type army (my words not his). Shooting over CC preferred (if possible, overwatch is ugly) and at least 1 or 2 anti-terminator units. Stupid AP2 (his words, not mine. I like my termies). 

What units should he consider using? 

I appreciate any and all help. Sorry for the nob questions. Looking for size around 1500 points.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to Tactics.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Mega-Armored Nobs are likely his best anti-TeQ bet, as well as his own TeQ option. Nobs still have wound allocation with Lo,S! and as far as I can tell, biker nobs are still as vicious as ever.

For shooting, he will want Lootas and shoota boyz, though having slugga boyz will help as well.

Burna-boyz will likely be useful due to overwatch.

I'm not an Ork expert, so there are others more knowledgeable than I on this.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I will say Orks are kind of weak right now. And by that I mean they have very few good lists.

Shooty Orks however are stronger then ever. Lootas are A++ They can pretty much kill anything short of a Land Raider, and laugh at Flyers. And speaking of Flyers... Dakka Jets with Weird Boyz for as many WAAAGH!!s as you can get is a VERY sick combo.

As far as anti-TEQ Orks only three choices are Power Klaws (on Nobz or Meganobz), Deff Dreads or Killa Kans.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Da Joka said:


> And speaking of Flyers... Dakka Jets with Weird Boyz for as many WAAAGH!!s as you can get is a VERY sick combo.


Since when is Waaagh!! cumulative? Something new in 6th ed.?


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

He means that you can WAAGH on multiple turns instead of just one, as weirdboyz have a psychic power which gives them one on the 2d6 table. Given the Waagh! Plane helps dakkajets and stuff in the turn of a waagh, being able to get this ability more than once is sick. Yes, they do not stack, but its the longevity that is the benefit


----------



## Boss GoreFung (Aug 2, 2012)

Volume of dice (shoota or slugga boys will take down TDA marines, so make big mobs and have fun. Lootas are awsome, and I found big units of deffkoptas kick ass and can take few hits (just make sure to move them to get that cover save). My last game my poor Nobs never attacked anything, the boyz killed all marines in site...:laugh:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

also with anti meq grenades maybe?? In which case boys?

I can't find anything in the codex that doesn't have its place, some isn't as good as it was, some of it is much more powerful/useful, tell him to do what i did and get what he wants instead of what's 'good' 

Also remember that even if something like Nobz, Land Raiders etc don't kill anything they normally take so much fire power to kill they 'save' more then there points worth!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. The general feeling I'm getting is bodies and guns. 

Its good to see people say that there isn't anything bad in the codex, yes some things are better than others and each has its own place. So many things I've looked at for other armies are use this this and this, but never use these as they are worthless. 

Cheers! And feel free to keep it up, I'm actually learning lots


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen battlewagons filled with lootas spam work very well. Several of these units can shoot apart most anything. Also burnahs in anything open topped is great. However, he should be forewarned than if he puts all his eggs in the shooty basket, a superior shooty army could best him, such as Guard or Tau.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

also if you put lootas in a battlewagon it cant move. . . . although now they can snap fire and still be as epic a shot as always. . . hmmmmm


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that 15 Burnas in a Battlewagon is still as effective as it always was. Turbo-Boost to get into range and then move 7" per turn and drop the template out the side. Burnas are probably your best bet at anti-TEQ, and not because they can be used as Power Weapons (how does this work in the new rules, by the way?). It's because 2+ armour is all well and good, but when you're taking 75 hits on your unit? You wipe the squad.

Midnight


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hellados said:


> also if you put lootas in a battlewagon it cant move. . . . although now they can snap fire and still be as epic a shot as always. . . hmmmmm


if you take a big mek with the ork termi armor you give the lootas slow and purposeful so they still shoot normally AND you can repair hull points. 

pricey but amusing.

add deffrolla and giggle.


----------

